# TV 21p. LG 21FU1RK enciende y se apaga en 30 segundos.



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jun 21, 2019)

Saludos colegas , tengo este tv LG 21FU1RK con chasis MC-059C  el problema es que enciende y en unos 30 segundos se apaga, o sea deja de oscilar la etapa horizontal,,  ya remplace el TSH y el Flybac , filtros y condensadores y diodos de barrido, pero al entrar en el modo de servicio, el tv se mantiene encendido, es como si fuera algun parametro fuera de margen,, por favor si alguno conoce la falla y me puede ayudar, bueno saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## mrch (Jun 21, 2019)

Revise el estado de Q16 es comun que se pone en fuga


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jun 21, 2019)

Saludos MRCH si lo revice y esta bien,, lo que me parece extraño es que en modo de servicio se mantiene encendido todo el tiempo que uno este navegando por el modo de servicio


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 21, 2019)

Tal vez el problema se resuelva reprogramando la memoria.

Adjunto el archivo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Si el modo service se mantiene, es porque alguna proteccion esta siendo activada, y en el modo service te deja corregirla (probablemente).
Mediste absolutamente todo, incluso el voltaje de los cañones (180 voltios, no?). Un cañon en mal estado puede hacer activar la proteccion por sobreconsumo, asi como el voltaje del foco/screen.
Estan todos los colores presente, deformacion, lineas, etc, algo que pueda indicar un problema?


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 21, 2019)

Rodolfo Grimaldo dijo:


> Saludos colegas , tengo este tv LG 21FU1RK con chasis MC-059C  el problema es que enciende y en unos 30 segundos se apaga, o sea deja de oscilar la etapa horizontal,,  ya remplace el TSH y el Flybac , filtros y condensadores y diodos de barrido, pero al entrar en el modo de servicio, el tv se mantiene encendido, es como si fuera algun parametro fuera de margen,, por favor si alguno conoce la falla y me puede ayudar, bueno saludos y bendiciones.


Es una eterna falla de LG cuando se activa la protección mayormente por OCP.. coloca un puente a la FR403 que lleva la tensión +B al Flyback.. si el TV deja de apagarse, entonces el problema es que dicha Resistencia está desvalorizada. En caso tal que siga el problema retira el Q16 el cual coloca en estado bajo el pin Abnormal en el microjungla el cual a su vez cancelado la oscilación Horizontal. Comentar resultados.


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jun 22, 2019)

Bueno mis amigos seguire sus recomendaciones y comentare,, tal ves me demore un poco =(  es que aqui en Venezuela tenemos unos apaganoes eléctricos hasta d e7 horas  y ya llevamos unos meses con esto =(


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si el modo service se mantiene, es porque alguna proteccion esta siendo activada, y en el modo service te deja corregirla (probablemente).
> Mediste absolutamente todo, incluso el voltaje de los cañones (180 voltios, no?). Un cañon en mal estado puede hacer activar la proteccion por sobreconsumo, asi como el voltaje del foco/screen.
> Estan todos los colores presente, deformacion, lineas, etc, algo que pueda indicar un problema?



El color verde esta un poco saturado y lo corregi con el modo de servicio pero sigue saturado,,  medire  los voltajes de 180 voltios, y buscare la falla por esa parte y te comentare, gracias  por tu ayuda.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Tal vez el problema se resuelva reprogramando la memoria.
> 
> Adjunto el archivo.


No me fue posible abrir el archivo,, dice que el archivo esta dañado


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 23, 2019)

Rodolfo Grimaldo dijo:


> No me fue posible abrir el archivo, dice que el archivo está dañado.


Intenta descargarlo otra vez porque el archivo se encuentra en buen estado.
Se abre con PonyProg ya que es un archivo con extensión .e2p


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Rodolfo Grimaldo dijo:


> El color verde esta un poco saturado y lo corregi con el modo de servicio pero sigue saturado,, medire los voltajes de 180 voltios, y buscare la falla por esa



Prueva reemplazar los transistores de colores (si es que tiene), o en su defecto el integrado. Si continua, puede que el tubo ya este agotado, y habria que reemplazarlo o quizas anular la proteccion, con el riesgo de generar mucho rayos x (creo que era asi)


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 23, 2019)

Hola Rodolfo, no comentaste si puenteaste la FR403 como prueba para conocer si el apagado del TV se da por estar desvalorizada la misma. Cómo te dije anteriormente, en un gran porcentaje de apagado en TV LG se da por causa de esa resistencia que a la vez se comporta como un "sensor" de muestra para el circuito de protección OCP conectado al Q16 por ende su valor óhmico es crítico. Saludos


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jun 25, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Rodolfo, no comentaste si puenteaste la FR403 como prueba para conocer si el apagado del TV se da por estar desvalorizada la misma. Cómo te dije anteriormente, en un gran porcentaje de apagado en TV LG se da por causa de esa resistencia que a la vez se comporta como un "sensor" de muestra para el circuito de protección OCP conectado al Q16 por ende su valor Ohmico es crítico. Saludos





DJ T3 dijo:


> Prueba reemplazar los transistores de colores (si es que tiene), o en su defecto el integrado. Si continúa, puede que el tubo ya este agotado, y habría que reemplazarlo o quizs anular la protección, con el riesgo de generar mucho rayos x (creo que era así)





mrch dijo:


> Revise el estado de Q16 es común que se pone en fuga



Hola Walker , mrch y DJT3, si hice lo que me dijeron, pero la falla persiste,, luego desconecté el Q301 que es el de protección vertical y ya se corrigió la falla, reemplacé el integrado vertical y ya funcionó bien, es extraño por que él abría bien, tal ves alguna fugita por ahí, gracias amigos por su valiosa ayuda. Ya está listo, era el vertical , saludos y bendiciones.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Intenta descargarlo otra vez porque el archivo se encuentra en buen estado.
> Se abre con PonyProg ya que es un archivo con extensión .e2p



Hola, ya lo descargué, era que no tenía ese programa en mi pc, y la falla era el vertical,  lo remplacé y ya se corrigió la falla, a pesar de que abría bien, a lo mejor era una pequeña fuga interna del vertical,  gracias mi amigo por tu aporte, bendiciones.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 25, 2019)

Algunas veces los componentes parecen comportarse como corresponde, pero "bajo la lupa" se puede identificar que no es asi.
Saludos, y me alegra que hayas encontrado la falla


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 25, 2019)

Que bueno Grimaldo que la falla se corrigió; si bien esta falla mayormente se corrige puenteando o cambiando la FR403 por activación del circuito OCP también puede ocurrir por activación de la protección V-neck que es la protección encargada de monitorear el circuito vertical. De igual manera debes cambiar los condensadores electrolíticos que trabajan en el circuito vertical, ya que son ellos los responsables casi siempre de activación por V-neck.. un saludo colega y felicitaciones por la reparación.


----------



## tecnochac (Jun 25, 2019)

TV 21p. LG 21FU1RK enciend ey se apaga


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jul 14, 2019)

Hola,  ya saque la falla era el vertical, lo remplacé y ya se corrigió la falla, a pesar de que abría bien, a lo mejor era una pequeña fuga interna del vertical, gracias mi amigo por tu aporte, bendiciones. Dios los bendiga a todos , muchas bendiciones.  ahora no se como calificar y salir del tema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 14, 2019)

Hola Rodolfo, en este foro aunque sí son bienvenidos los agradecimientos, no calificamos ni se cierran los temas hasta ver que no hay movimiento por un tiempo, por si surge alguna nueva duda u otro compañero del foro tiene una nueva consulta sobre el mismo aparato. 
Con un simple "  me gusta" nos decimos "me alegra que lo hayas conseguido, que hayas aprendido, gracias por tu apollo, gracias por tu aporte, etc, etc ...."

La gran mayoría, los que han participado en las consultas y los que no, nos sentimos bien cuando un compañero del foro alcanza su objetivo y al mismo tiempo nos sirve de ayuda o aprendizaje. Pienso que un formato con calificaciones, puntajes y demás cambiarían el espirítu del foro y así lo entendieron los moderadores y fundador-es. 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 15, 2019)

Como dice el pincha, y aqui ya un aporte de Fogo por si quieres leer.
Concepto y Espíritu de Foro:

PD: Que algo parezca que funcione, a veces puede ser el principal problema.
Me alegra que lo hayas solucionado


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Jul 15, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Que bueno Grimaldo que la falla se corrigió; si bien esta falla mayormente se corrige puenteando o cambiando la FR403 por activación del circuito OCP también puede ocurrir por activación de la protección V-neck que es la protección encargada de monitorear el circuito vertical. De igual manera debes cambiar los condensadores electrolíticos que trabajan en el circuito vertical, ya que son ellos los responsables casi siempre de activación por V-neck.. un saludo colega y felicitaciones por la reparación.


Muchas gracias , =)   =)   mil bendiciones


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Hola Rodolfo, en este foro aunque sí son bienvenidos los agradecimientos, no calificamos ni se cierran los temas hasta ver que no hay movimiento por un tiempo, por si surge alguna nueva duda u otro compañero del foro tiene una nueva consulta sobre el mismo aparato.
> Con un simple "  me gusta" nos decimos "me alegra que lo hayas conseguido, que hayas aprendido, gracias por tu apollo, gracias por tu aporte, etc, etc ...."
> 
> La gran mayoría, los que han participado en las consultas y los que no, nos sentimos bien cuando un compañero del foro alcanza su objetivo y al mismo tiempo nos sirve de ayuda o aprendizaje. Pienso que un formato con calificaciones, puntajes y demás cambiarían el espirítu del foro y así lo entendieron los moderadores y fundador-es.
> ...


Muchas bendiones,,   =)


DJ T3 dijo:


> Como dice el pincha, y aqui ya un aporte de Fogo por si quieres leer.
> Concepto y Espíritu de Foro:
> 
> PD: Que algo parezca que funcione, a veces puede ser el principal problema.
> Me alegra que lo hayas solucionado


Muchas gracias y   mil bendiciones


----------

